# Seating and Storage on my Jon Boat.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Another tip from my E-book, "Bass Fishing 101." I wanted good high seating on my little 10' G-3 Jon Boat and certainly needed some out of the way storage. I made seat boxes for the center and rear seats. They are 6" high and 22" wide. I have 2 large plastic tackle boxes in the front and 2 life jackets in the rear. I attached the boxes to the bench seat with 1" angle aluminum and self drilling screws.


----------

